# Roatan Honduras



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Headed to Roatan at the end of the month on my honeymoon. I have done a search on here and found a little bit of info about the fly fishing down there and was wondering if anyone has any reccomendations for a guide. We will be staying on the West End. Definitely not new to the sport of fly fishing and would like a decent guide to put me on some bonefish and permit. Any help/direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

No help, but good luck and let me know how it goes...I will probably be there next year in May.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Call Mango Creek Lodge and ask for Michael Bodden to be your guide. They are out on the east end of the island, but you should be able to get a taxi set up through your hotel. Roast an was where I proposed to my, now, wife and where I caught my first bonefish. I had only caught one rainbow trout on the fly before going there, and if I had been an even halfway decent caster, I would have been able to hook up with fish in the first 10 minutes. He spent all morning basically teaching me how to cast.


----------

